# 26 weeks with stomach pains :/



## popps12

so for the last few days ive had these stomach pains, theyre not in my lower stomach, more above my belly button going upwards, it hurts the most if i bend down or ive im turning, and getting up from sitting down, its hard to describe what it feels like, almost as if ive eaten to much? i had to take the day off work today cause it was painful, ive listened into baby with my doppler and his heart is really strong and he's still kicking and we're starting to feel the kicks from the outside now too :)

does anyone have any idea of what these pains are? xx


----------



## AP

Hey Hun
You shouldn't rely on a Doppler when it's concerns like this. I would say speak to your midwife when you can. A Doppler can only tell you if baby's heart is beating, but it Wont tell you if anything else is amiss.
However, im no doctor but I do remember pains like that and it was normal!


----------



## popps12

AtomicPink said:


> Hey Hun
> You shouldn't rely on a Doppler when it's concerns like this. I would say speak to your midwife when you can. A Doppler can only tell you if baby's heart is beating, but it Wont tell you if anything else is amiss.
> However, im no doctor but I do remember pains like that and it was normal!

it started to hurt after my shift at work on friday, i think i might of pulled something lifting peoples bags from behind the till xx


----------



## AP

Does sound like a kinda pulling pain! But do speak to someone no matter how little or silly you might think it is :) xxx :hugs:


----------



## lola_90

Speak to your midwife hun, but i had similar pains around 22 weeks and they said it could be stretching and ligament pain but sometimes it's difficult to tell.

If it is really bad, take some paracetamol and call your midwife tomorrow :flower:


----------



## Babybbumbleb

I had this as well, it was just ligament pains. Your going to feel them in different places and stronger now that your uterus is going upwards and so is baby to me it felt like I had pulled a muscle. But if your still concerned yPu should call Ur doctor


----------



## MUM0FTW0

I would say round ligament pain...but I dont wanna say that and then it could be something way different and id feel bad.

You should get it checked out because 5 people could have the same symptoms but 2 of them only share the same diagnosis whether its harmless or something serious,you just never know:shrug:

I do hope it goes away soon cuz no pain is fun,especially with pregnancy..then its just a hassle. Best wishes:flower:


----------



## bumblebeexo

Mention it to your midwife, I'm sure it is just round ligament pain but no harm in asking about it and it'll help put you at ease


----------



## ClairAye

At 26 weeks in my mind it sounds like baby getting squished when you crunch over.. That really hurts! But I don't know x


----------



## dudettex

i've had somewhat the same pain for a couple days straight a week ago and i've had that kind of pain before and doctor said it was just my stomach stretching. i wouldn't think too much of it but like everyone says if you're really concerned talk with your midwife


----------



## popps12

Thanks everyone :), I've got a doctors appointment tomorrow so I'll mention it then xx


----------

